# I'm gonna FIGHT SOMEBODY!!!



## Skye (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok, not really, but what is with people here recently? It seems to me that people are at an all time high for lack of self control around here. People are getting hassled left and right, people can't make comments without someone raking them over the coals, people are less tolerant of someone just not agreeing with their point of view, etc.

Do we need to have sanctioned toughman competitions at local meets to get some of this pent up frustration out? Have I missed something that should have me all pissed off and giving people a hard time? Someone let me know. Granted, it's still much less than normal boards, but it's high for here.

What exactly is going on here? Granted I'm not one to sweet talk someone where it's not needed, but it seems people are going out of their way to 'stir s**t up' as of late.


----------



## Mudder (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh Yea?


SAYS YOU!!!:wink:


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 11, 2008)

Gettin close to Christmas, employment is bleak, people want to buy presents but are not sure of their own financial future.

Gee, I wonder WHY they are on edge?????


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 11, 2008)

I agree with the Christmas analogy by Ed ( I think that's the word). This time of year people start getting on edge. Some want to buy certain things and realize they can't and it's a time of stress. I know I had to explain to my own children that this year was very slim. Due to all my doctor bills there just isn't anything left so we are just trying to stay afloat till everything goes back to normal. It's stressful because they expect and I can't provide, but it's my own fault that the expect instead of appreciate. I am a very giving kind of person.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 11, 2008)

You lot are hopeless!!!!! Don't you know nuttin'????:frown:

It's the Rutting Season and there's enough testosterone flying around to fill the hole in the ozone layer.

Now lay off......or I'll put your damn lights out!!!!! Permenantly!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Daniel (Dec 11, 2008)

Skye< Originally I was a big time daily participant in this group. Then for a lot of reasons I was nearly non existent for a while. but a while back I came back and I will tell you there is an attitude that hit me like a sledge hammer. For me this was not something that was slipped into day by day like it woudl be for most of you. going nearly unnoticed.
for me it was like seeing a child after a year of absence and being stunned by there growth. I am not even sure what to describe it as other than an undercurrent of antagonism. I do know that it is so bad or was that I have actually had thoughts of OK what comes after the IAP? A group can get large and set in its ways and sort of self destructs from within. When those that lead the group loose there tolerance for new comers they have just stopped the flow of their own growth and existence. I have seen this on other penturning groups and have seen it really bad on other types of forums such as the mini metal lathe groups etc.
there are several groups including some penturnign groups I will no longer even visit.
The IAP is not all that bad yet. but it could be.
the way I see it happens is just one person make a rude coment or jumps all over someone etc and nobody says a thing. This demonstrates to every other person that the behavior will be tolerated. so then when they have there hot button pushed they will respond in like manner. this then gives the next person the courage to be just a little more out of line. until you have completely outrageuos treatment of each other and it is all just accepted. 
Now having said that, I also want to point out what I see in the IAP that is well beyond anything I have ever seen on any other forum. IT is a huge part of what I think make it so different than other forums. adn I have a specific example.
the other day a certain new member posted in the classifieds. for various reasons, som e mistakes other not so much. There was a very ugly responce, several threads where started, and much was said that was not all the well I will say "Adult' for lack of a better single word to use. there where conflicting opinons and strong feeling from all directions. but when it was all said and done, apologies where made, people actually mentioned how the mess could have been avoided, some even committed to being more careful in the future and more. try and find that anywhere else. We are a group that is tight enough to accept that none of us are perfect. It is also posts just like this that will help keep it on the right track.


----------



## Skye (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah, there was a good recovery after that which was surprising. Oddly enough, I think three quarters of it was thanks to the newest member, which isn't really the way it should have been.

But, that's just one of a few events I've noticed. Just seems like everyone may want to take a step back and rethink things before typing. I know I've slept on some replies and just let them go having slept on it.

I've met a lot of keyboard cowboys in my day and you know what one similarity was of the ones who went unresolved? None of them lived within reasonable driving distance of me. It's important to remember to act like the person is right in front of you rather than somewhere they can't grab you, lol


----------



## wolftat (Dec 11, 2008)

cowchaser said:


> I agree with the Christmas analogy by Ed ( I think that's the word).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dntrost (Dec 11, 2008)

You know my first post here was not to introduce myself it was to donate money (raffle) for one of the members in need.  I had snuck around here then thought wow this is a different group.  These folks are really good people and if someone is willing to help out someone they met online with no strings attached I want to be part of that.  I buy stuff here because I feel I can trust this group and have yet to be disappointed. 
I have learned so much from everyone here even though sometimes I feel I am not one of the clique I understand it takes time to get to virtually know people on this site.  But lately it seems several of the member had some one S^@t in their wheeties... 
With Christmas coming I am home until the New Year and very thankful I have a great family and good job and my health.  I know this is not the same with everyone on this site and I feel for them and will do what I can to help when needed.
But can't we all just breath before hitting reply....
This is a great site let's not ruin it....


----------



## jkeithrussell (Dec 11, 2008)

Took the words out of my mouth.  Either that, or there are just a bunch of jerks around right now. 



ed4copies said:


> Gettin close to Christmas, employment is bleak, people want to buy presents but are not sure of their own financial future.
> 
> Gee, I wonder WHY they are on edge?????


----------



## SuperDave (Dec 11, 2008)

skiprat said:


> ...It's the Rutting Season ... Now lay off......or I'll put your damn lights out!!!!! Permenantly!!!
> :biggrin:



Okay skippy.... so it's all about the animals, huh? ... whatever it takes to keep making your twisted pens...


----------



## Skye (Dec 11, 2008)

I can understand Christmas getting people huffy, but if that's the case then it's time to re-evaluate the season. Heck, for the past 4 years or so I don't think my wife and I have spent more than $50 (we blow it on our stockings) on each other for Christmas because by the time we're done buying for everyone else (which has never been what we'd like to have spent) we're flat broke. Happens every year. We don't let it get us down, we just learn to appreciate what we have, the kids get spoiled by the grandparents, so it all shakes out in the end. As long as Santa still gets his **ahem** cookies, it's all good.

That's why since I grew up I've always liked Thanksgiving more than Christmas. No buying things for people, no people buying things for me, less commercialism, just good food and good times.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 11, 2008)

It has to be more than just the Christmas doldrums, It seems to me some people just put their undies on backwards on occasion and want to be ornery, There have been several instances such as the guy asking how many Sierras could be turned in an hour , that was way before Christmas.


----------



## amosfella (Dec 11, 2008)

I see your fight, and raise you a knife......
Wait, is this a poker game??


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 11, 2008)

*Skippy*



SuperDave said:


> Okay skippy.... so it's all about the animals, huh? ... whatever it takes to keep making your twisted pens...


 
Remember, Skippy spends a lot of time playing with his nuts too!!!

And bolts.


----------



## GouletPens (Dec 11, 2008)

I think it's the darned young people on this forum. What with their short attention spans and their....uh....what was I talking about?


----------



## GouletPens (Dec 11, 2008)

No seriously, I think we need more humor. There is nothing that will change the mood of any place like humor! That being said:

A fish swam into a wall and said "Dam!".


----------



## Daniel (Dec 11, 2008)

well Brian you made me laugh.


----------



## fiferb (Dec 11, 2008)

Come on Skye, tell us how you really feel and quit holding back.:biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 11, 2008)

Skye said:


> Heck, for the past 4 years or so I don't think my wife and I have spent more than $50 (we blow it on our stockings)



So, uuuhh ...  you got jpegs?  :tongue:


----------



## chriselle (Dec 11, 2008)

Christmas doldrums???   Man, I just can subscribe to that.  It's the best damn time of the year and I wear a permanent grin and hum carols at least until mid-day on the 25th.  After that watch out...lol.  

So, 

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night............unless you're in Japan where it's still 9:30 am:biggrin:


----------



## Skye (Dec 11, 2008)

NewLondon88 said:


> So, uuuhh ...  you got jpegs?  :tongue:



I soooooo walked into that one!


----------



## djz9 (Dec 11, 2008)

I have to say, the good people of the group far surpasses the few that don't enjoy, or can not be satisfied with a common interest. When I joined I felt a part of the group from day one, and I try to make all the new members I see join feel the same. If it bothers you so much use a PM to keep it between you and the person who upset you. Other then that, just enjoy life when ever you can, it is a blast !


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 11, 2008)

Skye said:


> I've met a lot of keyboard cowboys in my day and you know what one similarity was of the ones who went unresolved? None of them lived within reasonable driving distance of me. It's important to remember to act like the person is right in front of you rather than somewhere they can't grab you, lol



Over the years of my career, I found that being kinda anonymous gave people lots of "courage".  I've had people talk to me on the phone in manners that they would never do in person.. then when we actually did meet, they would be sweet as pie.. 

My momma always said if you can't say something nice, then shut up.  (or something like that).. so I read all the posts and enjoy the camaraderie, but if I can't make a positive comment, I move on..  to me this site is a group of friends that come together to discuss a mutual interest.


----------



## MikeInMo (Dec 12, 2008)

I generally stay out of these sorts of discussions.  I am a relatively newbie here compared to the "old timers."  When I first signed up, there were a few discussions going on that really turned me off as a new person here.  I will say that nothing was directed at me personally, and my Introduction thread was well received.  Fortunately, there are a few "real" people on here, i.e. people I have met, that kept me coming back.  If not for that, I would have probably written IAP off soon after joining.  This is not always the most welcoming place for newcomers, the Introductions threads excluded.


----------



## redfishsc (Dec 12, 2008)

Skye said:


> As long as Santa still gets his **ahem** cookies, it's all good.




You may have actually found the problem. Some guys may just have a bit too much time to spare when they should be taking Mrs. Claus for a sleigh ride.


----------



## angboy (Dec 13, 2008)

skiprat said:


> You lot are hopeless!!!!! Don't you know nuttin'????:frown:
> 
> It's the Rutting Season and there's enough testosterone flying around to fill the hole in the ozone layer.
> 
> ...



Ummm... so everyone just needs to get laid? Is that what you're saying?


----------



## CaptG (Dec 13, 2008)

Uhh, is that a trick question???


----------



## GouletPens (Dec 13, 2008)

Finally, you guys are giving some GOOD advice :biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 13, 2008)

*Ha, Ha, Ha  (carefully avoiding the other quote!)*



angboy said:


> Ummm... so everyone just needs to get laid? Is that what you're saying?




So, Angela, you volunteering?????


(I believe this falls under the heading, "I would rather be a lover than a fighter"????)


----------



## cozee (Dec 13, 2008)

Joking aside, I don't believe it is the so called economic situation, the season, nor one's lack of intimate pleasure though the stress of one or all may add to the real issue. The real issue is selfishness that comes out in not considering others and this is not just an issue here but one that can be seen in daily life in general. Granted, there are and will always be those who are crass in their posts but as has been noted, it has gotten more widespread. It is clear there are more instances where opinions and reprimands flow more readily than advice and instruction. It seems that many have forgotten where they started and seemingly expect those who are inquiring to see the obvious through experience they have yet to gain.

The easiest and most effective remedy to this problem would be to first and foremost, being the season, consider the reason for it and then model it through one's own actions. Then carry these action beyond the season, applying them to our lives throughout the year, then we will not only see peace one the board, but throughout our lives.


----------



## avbill (Dec 13, 2008)

Yes there has been jabs  I hope that people roll with the punch and not let it get to them...   

What I have seen across the board in email land is a tentative  aggressive use of the written word. How?  Can it be the person writing the statement. Or could it be how the other person interprets the written word. 

I do not known if this phenomenon in our cultural is to this era of web-space, cyber-spacing,  or if there is a shift socially in our culture as human beings.  But something is happening right before our eyes!  and several/many  of you are feeling it.   

I liken this phenomenon to a baseball game  This (whatever) has just been thrown by the pitcher and is speeding towards the batter.  Whether the batter hits the ball and how we play the ball will depend on the outcome for our society.  

There are many factors in play with this phenomenon;  tradition or lack of traditions, me me attitude, lack of respect.  There are likely more points  that  I left out.   My main concern is this phenomenon  going main stream?  We are in a bubble of transition and as a result have a harder time visually seeing the phenomenon and reacting to it positively.

  Would the following questions help us in of the things we think, say or do 


Is it the TRUTH?
Is it FAIR to all concerned?
Will it build GOODWILL and      BETTER FRIENDSHIPS?
Will it be BENEFICIAL to all      concerned?
 
  I’ll let you be the judge.


----------



## angboy (Dec 14, 2008)

ed4copies said:


> So, Angela, you volunteering?????
> 
> 
> (I believe this falls under the heading, "I would rather be a lover than a fighter"????)



Depends on the particular turner... :biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 14, 2008)

I haven't noticed anything at all.  I must be off in my own world.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 14, 2008)

*Just step this way, Angie!!*

I wish you all would just have the decency to leave and give Angela and I a little privacy, here!!:befuddled::befuddled::befuddled::befuddled::befuddled:


----------



## alphageek (Dec 14, 2008)

ed4copies said:


> I wish you all would just have the decency to leave and give Angela and I a little privacy, here!!:befuddled::befuddled::befuddled::befuddled::befuddled:



Ok.. Now I know why Dawn is slow in answering emails... Ed has to block her from the internet:biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 14, 2008)

It's an intimate relationship.  Angela opens her refrigerator in California, and imagines she is in Wisconsin.  (Actually, she will have to JUMP INTO the FREEZER tomorrow to even get CLOSE to Wisconsin - coldwise!)


----------



## ColoradoHermit (Dec 17, 2008)

*say Huh?*



skiprat said:


> You lot are hopeless!!!!! Don't you know nuttin'????:frown:
> 
> It's the Rutting Season and there's enough testosterone flying around to fill the hole in the ozone layer.
> 
> ...



Ya say your gona do what to the hole in the ozone layer to fill it?


----------

